# Doodles versus Portuguese Water Dogs



## Burnsdog (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello! I am new to the forum and I am grateful to have such a wonderful resource. I was wondering if anyone could help me understand the similarities and differences between Portuguese water dogs and the doodle dogs (Goldendoodles and labradoodles)? We were seriously thinking about getting one of the doodle dogs and then we met a Portuguese water dog who looked similiar to a labradoodle and i would love to know more about the breed and how it copmpares to labradoodles and goldendoodles.
Thanks!
Burnsdog


----------



## ChillisMom (Aug 25, 2007)

Here are some links that might be of some use to you...
http://www.akc.org/breeds/portuguese_water_dog/
http://www.pwdcc.org/
http://www.pwdca.org/

If you end up deciding to get one of those "doodle" things, I would suggest a rescue over a breeder.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

The Portuguese Water Dog is an _actual_ breed, with a breed club and recognized by the akc:
http://www.akc.org/breeds/portuguese_water_dog/


The "doodles" are just mixes backyard breeders are producing.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The American Water spaniel (state dog of Wisconsin) is another actual breed you might look in to.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

as well as Irish water spaniels 
s


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

A "Doodle" breed is a mutt and you never know what you'll get. They could take after either side of the ancestry. That doesn't mean you might not get a great dog but it does mean the best way to get one is at a shelter or through a rescue group rather than paying through the nose for a mixed breed.

If you want a water dog that's an actual breed the suggestions already given would be good to look into (Portuguese Waterdog, Irish Water Spaniel and American Water Spaniel).


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

A doodle from a quality breeder is a much better choice for a first time or inexperienced dog owner then a PWD. It's unlikely you will find a doodle from a rescue or shelter but you certainly should try.

Here is a doodle resource where you can actually learn something about doodles and doodle breeders.

http://labradoodle-dogs.net/forums/


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

Portuguese Water Dogs are not a good choice if you want a dog that you can allow off leash according to a breeders website.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> doodle from a quality breeder


Oh oh . . .


----------



## Chubs (Oct 4, 2007)

RonE said:


> Oh oh . . .


Here we go....let em' rip.....lol


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

No, seriously, let's not.


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

Here's a place to start of your looking for home bred and socialized doodle puppies with comprehensively health checked parents.

http://www.goldendoodles.com/breeders.htm


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

WOW...I am actually impressed. Glad *some* of the breeders are at least doing health clearances.


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello Burnsdog: I would suggest you do a search on this forum regarding the mixes of Goldendoodles and Labradoodles in order to prevent yet another bashing regarding the breeding of these mixes.

To RonE: As a moderator I would think your quote 'lights the match' on this topic rather than diffusing it.



RonE said:


> Oh oh . . .


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Canadian Dog said:


> Hello Burnsdog: I would suggest you do a search on this forum regarding the mixes of Goldendoodles and Labradoodles in order to prevent yet another bashing regarding the breeding of these mixes.
> 
> To RonE: As a moderator I would think your quote 'lights the match' on this topic rather than diffusing it.


Actually I believe his comment below blew out the match. 



RonE said:


> No, seriously, let's not.


As did removing the posts after his, (I apologize for the popcorn comment). 

So why don't we all hug and just drop it.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Oy vey............once again.......... *sheepishly picks up cockapoo and heads out the door*


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

"As did removing the posts after his,"

I must have missed something - I didn't see the posts after his.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Canadian Dog said:


> "As did removing the posts after his,"
> 
> I must have missed something - I didn't see the posts after his.


That was the idea.


----------

